# Joao Mario è dell'Inter. E' fatta. Le cifre.



## admin (12 Agosto 2016)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 12 agosto 2016, riporta che è arrivato il primo colpo dell'Inter cinese. E' fatta per il centrocampista portoghese Joao Mario. Trovato l'accordo con lo Sporting Lisbona sulla base di 40 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Contratto di cinque anni per il giocatore.


----------



## juventino (12 Agosto 2016)

Mi sa che fanno ciao con la manina ad Icardi. Bel colpo comunque.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Agosto 2016)

Ahahahahahhaahahahahahahaha 45 milionahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaahhaahhah


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2016)

Vabbè dai, 45 milioni per questo qui sono una roba assurda.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi sa che fanno ciao con la manina ad Icardi. Bel colpo comunque.



Per me parte Brozovic.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2016)

E che vuoi farci con 100 milioni all'anno se trovi club che te ne chiedono 45 per questo qui?


----------



## Heaven (12 Agosto 2016)

Ma solo io trovo il prezzo normale o quanto meno non assurdo? È inutile meravigliarsi, è giovane, forte ed ha vinto un Europeo da protagonista. Chi se ne frega del prezzo, bell'acquisto dell'Inter mentre ancora noi siamo passivi...


----------



## juventino (12 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per me parte Brozovic.



Hanno preso anche Candreva, spendendo circa 60 milioni e rotti in totale. Considerato che stanno pure sotto controllo dell'UEFA mi pare un po' pochino per rientrare dalla spesa la cessione del croato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 12 agosto 2016, riporta che è arrivato il primo colpo dell'Inter cinese. E' fatta per il centrocampista portoghese Joao Mario. Trovato l'accordo con lo Sporting Lisbona sulla base di 40 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Contratto di cinque anni per il giocatore.



45 milioni sono una ENORMITA' per questo qui . Da non credere, forse sono riusciti a farsi fare un pacco più grosso di Kondogbia.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Agosto 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi sa che fanno ciao con la manina ad Icardi. Bel colpo comunque.



Ecco perché, secondo me, avete fatto bene ad investire i soldi di Pogba su Higuain. Con i veri fuoriclasse (Rakitic, Verratti, Modric ecc) non in vendita e coi prezzi folli che girano, avreste finito con lo spendere 100 milioni per due centrocampisti che messi insieme non valevano la metà del francese.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Agosto 2016)

Il giocatore mi piace,ma il prezzo è piuttosto folle.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2016)

Bell acquisto, ma non è ala destra come Candreva?


----------



## VonVittel (12 Agosto 2016)

Ciao ciao Icardi


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Agosto 2016)

No no no no e no. Acquisto "di grido" e basta. Luiz Gustavo sarebbe molto più funzionale. Spero sia solo una sparata della Gazza


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2016)

Premesso che il giocatore l'ho visto solo all'europeo quindi non mi sbilancio, comunque ha fatto bene solo la finale le altre partite non mi è piaciuto per niente.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Agosto 2016)

Ausilio è incompetente ne ho le prove..


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Agosto 2016)

Per fortuna quelli del Suning erano dei poveracci ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Agosto 2016)

Buon giocatore ma a quel prezzo è da incompetenti .


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Agosto 2016)

Grande giocatore


----------



## prebozzio (12 Agosto 2016)

Kondogbia-Joao Mario coppia da 80 milioni. OK.


----------



## davoreb (12 Agosto 2016)

L'inter x ora Banega, Candreva, Joao Mario.

A questo punto in linea teorica sono l'anti juve.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2016)

Giocatore visto all'europeo e mi ha impressionato come Sturaro. Ha corsa, ma non gli ho visto fare giocate decisive o che ti fanno sobbalzare.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Agosto 2016)

E'davvero davvero molto frustrante vedere che prendono joao mario e molto probabilmente anche gabigol e noi nulla di nulla....
Capisco che nn abbiamo firmato nessn closing ma una penale per il mercato potevano metterla in un anno che trattano in modo da non buttare completamente via una stagione..


----------



## Luca_Taz (12 Agosto 2016)

se fosse tt confermato o fanno l'affare o si trovano con la copia di kondogbia......sec me a 50 milioni prendevi giocatori gia affermati


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 12 agosto 2016, riporta che è arrivato il primo colpo dell'Inter cinese. E' fatta per il centrocampista portoghese Joao Mario. Trovato l'accordo con lo Sporting Lisbona sulla base di 40 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Contratto di cinque anni per il giocatore.



Ma perchè sto qui vale 50 mln? Ha una buona tecnica, ma è un prezzo folle. Peraltro si parla di partenza imminente di Brozovic ora. Mah.....


----------



## Black (12 Agosto 2016)

45 milioni?? secondo me il furbone Kia gli sta tirando un bel paccone. Proprio ieri leggevo un articolo sui rapporti tra Joorabchian e l'Inter.
se non altro almeno questo dimostra che i cinesi i soldi li hanno veramente! speriamo che dopo il closing investano seriamente pure i nostri


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2016)

Ma chissene quanto lo pagano? Hanno preso un buonissimo giocatore mentre noi andiamo in giro con una punta centrale come esterno sinistro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2016)

Ad oggi l'Inter dà le piste al Milan. Perisic, Candreva, Joao Mario, Brozovic, Banega, Kongdobia (ancora presto per buttarlo via), Murillo Miranda centrali. De Boer ha molti elementi validi.

Il Milan a parte il portiere di prospettiva chi ha? solo Bonaventura. Poi c'è da sperare che Suso riesca in non si sa cosa e che Bacca faccia i suoi 15 gol. Wow


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E che vuoi farci con 100 milioni all'anno se trovi club che te ne chiedono 45 per questo qui?



Infatti. Al giorno d'oggi se non spendi almeno 200 mln sul mercato fai poco. Per meglio dire, non rifai una squadra.


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Agosto 2016)

Spiace dirlo ma ad oggi i cugini ci danno le piste come qualità della rosa, poi ovviamente c'è da vedere se da qui a fine mercato partirà qualcuno (e chi, perché se parte Icardi secondo me perdono molto più di quanto si possa pensare).

Comunque speriamo di poter leggere presto anche di un Milan capace di fare acquisti di questo valore, per ora in Italia solo Juventus, Inter e Napoli (cedendo i gioielli di famiglia) possono permettersi queste spese.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2016)

Inter ci era avanti di non poco anche prima di Joao Mario. Comunque credo che alla fine verrà ceduto Icardi e con i soldi che avanzano si butteranno su Gabigol che sembra li stia aspettando.Tenere in rosa un giocatore che si è esposto così tanto non è mai una buona idea, spremeranno finchè possono dal Napoli e completeranno la rosa senza aver intaccato il bilancio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 12 agosto 2016, riporta che è arrivato il primo colpo dell'Inter cinese. E' fatta per il centrocampista portoghese Joao Mario. Trovato l'accordo con lo Sporting Lisbona sulla base di 40 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Contratto di cinque anni per il giocatore.



45 milioni nin mi sembrano proprio un affarone eh. ah comunque non possono spender perchè hanno il fpf cit  ormai è una comica il fpf.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> 45 milioni nin mi sembrano proprio un affarone eh. ah comunque non possono spender perchè hanno il fpf cit  ormai è una comica il fpf.



Semplicemente hanno pronta una cessione eccellente, con le entrate che copriranno le uscite finanziarie.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente hanno pronta una cessione eccellente, con le entrate che copriranno le uscite finanziarie.



E chi sarebbe pero?l'unico che può partire per me è Brozovic ma chi è il folle che lo va a pagare 40 milioni?, diciamo che lo "stupido" c'è sempre in giro basta vedere lo scorso anno con Kovacic ma mi sembra comunque strano.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (12 Agosto 2016)

prima di sridacchiare aspetterei settembre.

e prima di sfottere l'Inter, aspetterei maggio. 
Un sacco di voi è andato avanti dicendo che saremmo arrivati davanti ai cartonati ed invece non ci siamo manco avvicinati.

C'è sempre la tendenza a sminuire qualsivoglia cosa/giocatore che riguardi la prescrittese.

Hanno una bella squadra, si sono liberati di Mancini e non si conoscono ancora le potenzialità del Suning.

Capitolo Joao Mario: 45 milioni sono il valore di mercato. Due anni al top, giovanissimo e un super europeo. Se Pobbà vale 120 o quello che è, questi soldi ci stanno tutti per il portoghese.
André Gomes è stato pagato 55 dal Barca per dire, stessa età, due anni al top MA un europeo così così.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> prima di sridacchiare aspetterei settembre.
> 
> e prima di sfottere l'Inter, aspetterei maggio.
> Un sacco di voi è andato avanti dicendo che saremmo arrivati davanti ai cartonati ed invece non ci siamo manco avvicinati.
> ...



Ha fatto un buon Europeo, con prestazioni normalissime. Benissimo solo la Finale. Piano coi giudizi quindi. Le ho viste tutte le sue partite.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 12 agosto 2016, riporta che è arrivato il primo colpo dell'Inter cinese. E' fatta per il centrocampista portoghese Joao Mario. Trovato l'accordo con lo Sporting Lisbona sulla base di 40 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Contratto di cinque anni per il giocatore.



.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (12 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un buon Europeo, con prestazioni normalissime. Benissimo *solo* la Finale. Piano coi giudizi quindi. Le ho viste tutte le sue partite.



non ho mica detto che è un fenomeno. 
Ho detto che i soldi li vale con il mercato attuale...


----------



## Aragorn (12 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Inter ci era avanti di non poco anche prima di Joao Mario.



Esatto, e questo da almeno quattro anni a questa parte. Invece qua sembra che fino a maggio eravamo alla pari e ora che con Suning hanno investito 70 milioni per Candreva e Jao Mario come per incanto ci hanno superato


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2016)

Non capisco via icardi e chi fa goal?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non capisco via icardi e chi fa goal?



Punteranno ad un sistema di gioco diverso . Un sistema in cui segnano un po tutti. I 20 goal che togli di Icardi li possono fare tranquillamente Candreva e Perisic. Poi se prendi Gabigol e qualche goal arriva dagli altri reparti.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> prima di sridacchiare aspetterei settembre.
> 
> e prima di sfottere l'Inter, aspetterei maggio.
> Un sacco di voi è andato avanti dicendo che saremmo arrivati davanti ai cartonati ed invece non ci siamo manco avvicinati.
> ...



ma non è assolutamente vero! 45 mln per questo sono un furto con scasso. 
Super europeo? ma dove?


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

quest'operazione è semplicemente una manovra per Kia. Questi si sono messi nelle mani di questo mafioso...contenti loro...

Cedere Brozovic e forse Icardi per Joao Mario, Candreva. Mah...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma non è assolutamente vero! 45 mln per questo sono un furto con scasso.
> Super europeo? ma dove?



mi auto-cito:

C'è sempre la tendenza a sminuire qualsivoglia cosa/giocatore che riguardi la prescrittese.


Fate vobis, io mollo le speranze.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> mi auto-cito:
> 
> C'è sempre la tendenza a sminuire qualsivoglia cosa/giocatore che riguardi la prescrittese.
> 
> ...



certo, peccato che lo dicevo anche quando sembrava sfumato....
Potrei dire lo stesso eh, l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> certo, peccato che lo dicevo anche quando sembrava sfumato....
> Potrei dire lo stesso eh, l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde



L'erba del vicino al massimo è sempre più buona.


----------



## Riverinho (12 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quest'operazione è semplicemente una manovra per Kia. Questi si sono messi nelle mani di questo mafioso...contenti loro...
> 
> Cedere Brozovic e forse Icardi per Joao Mario, Candreva. Mah...


Eh si, e' proprio vero, Kia.
Cosa rischiano!

Forse qualcuno, assieme a qualcun'altro che si e' reso ridicolo con la foto di Robin Li e ad altri compagni di tifo, dovrebbe magari provare a pensare che forse Suning i soldi li ha e che spendere 100-150M a sessione non sono un particolare problema e quindi l'Inter purtroppo puo` pagare i giocatori come le altre squadre in Europa.

Speriamo di farlo anche noi a breve.
Si ritrovano una rosa con un sacco di gente, tral'altro tutta rivendibile, e come dice Dhorasoo, bisogna smettere di parlare male apposta, nessuno dice che Joao Mario sia un fenomeno, ma la storia e' un'altra.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

Riverinho ha scritto:


> Eh si, e' proprio vero, Kia.
> Cosa rischiano!
> 
> Forse qualcuno, assieme a qualcun'altro che si e' reso ridicolo con la foto di Robin Li e ad altri compagni di tifo, dovrebbe magari provare a pensare che forse Suning i soldi li ha e che spendere 100-150M a sessione non sono un particolare problema e quindi l'Inter purtroppo puo` pagare i giocatori come le altre squadre in Europa.
> ...



Noi?...noi un bel niente! io non ho cugini. Ricordati nati dopo, nati male, nati tardi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2016)

*Dalla Spagna, il giornalista Joaquin Rodriguez: Joao Mario arriva in prestito oneroso pari a 10M con obbligo di riscatto a 35M. Per lui contratto di 5 anni a 3M netti.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Agosto 2016)

A me all'europeo ha fatto abbastanza schifo, ma nello Sporting non l'ho mai visto.

Spero si confermi inutile come all'europeo


----------



## Riverinho (12 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2016)

Avete presente la notizia che riguardava noi sull'accoppiata Fosun-Mendes? Ecco, all'Inter è capitata la medesima cosa, con Suning che mette i soldi e Kia Joorabchian, procuratore, che sta indirizzando praticamente da solo il mercato dell'Inter.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dalla Spagna, il giornalista Joaquin Rodriguez: Joao Mario arriva in prestito oneroso pari a 10M con obbligo di riscatto a 35M. Per lui contratto di 5 anni a 3M netti.*



così già è diverso anche se a me il giocatore non piace proprio. E' uno normalissimo e lo stanno pagando e trattando come top player. Il caso Kondogbià non è bastato mi sà.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Avete presente la notizia che riguardava noi sull'accoppiata Fosun-Mendes? Ecco, all'Inter è capitata la medesima cosa, con Suning che mette i soldi e Kia Joorabchian, procuratore, che sta indirizzando praticamente da solo il mercato dell'Inter.



esatto... era questo che intendevo. Kia poi è il peggio del peggio. Mendes almeno ha dei giocatori, lui invece si avvale di un prestanome. Lasciamo perdere...


----------



## robs91 (12 Agosto 2016)

All'Inter penso giocherà mezzala(a mio parere il suo vero ruolo) e non come esterno come agli Europei.Non è un fenomeno ma è comunque un giocatore interessante,che aumenta la qualità del centrocampo interista.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Agosto 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> non ho mica detto che è un fenomeno.
> Ho detto che i soldi li vale con il mercato attuale...



Secondo me non li vale ma Suning si è fissata su di lui e costasse il mondo lo avrebbero preso...

Penso onestamente che siano impaccati di soldi da far schifo...


----------



## ignaxio (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 12 agosto 2016, riporta che è arrivato il primo colpo dell'Inter cinese. E' fatta per il centrocampista portoghese Joao Mario. Trovato l'accordo con lo Sporting Lisbona sulla base di 40 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Contratto di cinque anni per il giocatore.



scusate, ma questo non è un'ala destra come Candreva? che ne prendono a fare due?


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me non li vale ma Suning si è fissata su di lui e costasse il mondo lo avrebbero preso...
> 
> Penso onestamente che siano impaccati di soldi da far schifo...



Infatti a prescindere da tutto la cosa più rilevante è quella. Hanno speso 45 milioni come fosse nulla. Noi si va ad elemosinare ragazzini. Sono un po' giù di morale oggi.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

questo disfattismo lo vorrei leggere anche quando venderanno brozovic o icardi


----------



## Dexter (12 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 12 agosto 2016, riporta che è arrivato il primo colpo dell'Inter cinese. E' fatta per il centrocampista portoghese Joao Mario. Trovato l'accordo con lo Sporting Lisbona sulla base di 40 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Contratto di cinque anni per il giocatore.


Uno dei giocatori che più mi è piaciuto all'Europeo. Può giocare ala a dx o sx indifferentemente cosi come mezzala che è a mio parere il suo ruolo. Ordinatissimo, piedi ottimi.
La rosa dell'Inter quest'anno è fatta bene. Ed hanno il vantaggio di non avere più Mancini...vediamo. Molto dipenderà anche da come sostituiranno Icardi che a questo punto immagino sia già ceduto.


----------



## fra29 (12 Agosto 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> L'inter x ora Banega, Candreva, Joao Mario.
> 
> A questo punto in linea teorica sono l'anti juve.



E senza Mancini.. Mettigli tranquillamente 7-10 punti in più..


----------



## franko1986 (12 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> E senza Mancini.. Mettigli tranquillamente 7-10 punti in più..



Per strutturare una squadra che lotti per il vertice serve altro, IMHO.
Credo l'Inter abbia tante lacune quanto le nostre, con un tasso tecnico superiore (che non gli garantisce di essere a livello di Napoli e Roma, la Juve fa storia a sé).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> E senza Mancini.. Mettigli tranquillamente 7-10 punti in più..



Ma poi vanno sottratti circa 20 punti considerando il nuovo tecnico straniero esordiente che verrà tatticamente portato a spasso da tutti i suoi nuovi colleghi in seria A, probabilmente anche da un Inzaghi o un Brocchi se allenassero nella massima serie.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Agosto 2016)

Mi sembra un buon giocatore, ma a quella cifra è un bell'azzardo. Più che altro non mi pare uno che sposta gli equilibri.
In ogni caso adesso hanno una belle squadretta, completa in ogni reparto. Tutto dipenderà dall'eventuale cessione di Icardi (e come verrebbero investiti i soldi) e dall'impatto di De Boer, ma al momento sono favoriti per il 2° posto.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Agosto 2016)

Si trovano giocatori migliori con molto meno.

Poi facciamo i seri, se si fossero spesi 45 MLN per Joao Mario noi ci saremmo indignati.


----------



## Heaven (12 Agosto 2016)

Ma non credete che magari i dirigenti dell'Inter sappiano come gestire i loro conti? Se spendono 45mln per un Joao Mario vuol dire che possono, chi se ne frega. Boh.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Agosto 2016)

con 45 milioni secondo me puoi trovare di meglio.....


----------



## LukeLike (13 Agosto 2016)

Se l'avessimo preso ci sarebbe stato un piagnisteo collettivo del tipo "eccoli qua, i soliti ricchi e stupidi", "i cinesi non sanno spendere eheh".


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (15 Agosto 2016)

troppi soldi


----------



## Jino (15 Agosto 2016)

Parlate di tanti soldi... è vero... ma lo sapete che siete nel 2016 e non nel 2006?

Ma guardatevi in giro, guardate che cifre girano per comprare i calciatori...parliamo di un neo campione d'europa, di un titolare, di uno che ha fatto un ottimo europeo...te lo regalano?! 

Sennò va in sudamerica a prendere gente sconosciuta ed incroci le dita che la remota possibilità arrivi e faccia il fenomeno si avveri...e tanti auguri.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parlate di tanti soldi... è vero... ma lo sapete che siete nel 2016 e non nel 2006?
> 
> Ma guardatevi in giro, guardate che cifre girano per comprare i calciatori...parliamo di un neo campione d'europa, di un titolare, di uno che ha fatto un ottimo europeo...te lo regalano?!
> 
> Sennò va in sudamerica a prendere gente sconosciuta ed incroci le dita che la remota possibilità arrivi e faccia il fenomeno si avveri...e tanti auguri.



appunto, la gente non ha ancora capito che se vai ad acquistare un giocatore nel momento in cui il suo nome è sulla bocca di tutti devi pagare una cifra altra; inoltre se un modesto mestierante come bertolacci è stato pagato 20, uno che gioca da titolare l'europeo e lo vince pure come minimo costerà il doppio


----------



## Sir Pilade (15 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questo disfattismo lo vorrei leggere anche quando venderanno brozovic o icardi



Stai tranquillo che almeno Icardi resta a casuccia  
Vedremo Brozovic, ma criticare il mercato dell'Inter è un po' esagerato. Certamente siamo ancora pieni di lacune e alcuni acquisti sono un po' "così" ma sicuramente (anche con la cessione di Brozovic) siamo più forti dell'anno scorso, sulla carta ovviamente. Sbaglio?

In ogni caso sono d'accordo con tutti che 45 milioni è una cifra assurda ma vabbè, purtroppo i prezzi sono questi!


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 12 agosto 2016, riporta che è arrivato il primo colpo dell'Inter cinese. E' fatta per il centrocampista portoghese Joao Mario. Trovato l'accordo con lo Sporting Lisbona sulla base di 40 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Contratto di cinque anni per il giocatore.



non lo conosco... l'ho visto solo all'europeo... ma se è quello dell'europeo hanno comprato un cesso.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2016)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Stai tranquillo che almeno Icardi resta a casuccia
> Vedremo Brozovic, ma criticare il mercato dell'Inter è un po' esagerato. Certamente siamo ancora pieni di lacune e alcuni acquisti sono un po' "così" ma sicuramente (anche con la cessione di Brozovic) siamo più forti dell'anno scorso, sulla carta ovviamente. Sbaglio?
> 
> In ogni caso sono d'accordo con tutti che 45 milioni è una cifra assurda ma vabbè, purtroppo i prezzi sono questi!


Contenti voi...figurati.
Non ho detto mica che siete più deboli dell'anno scorso. Ma mi sembra evidente che spendere 50 mln per un giocatore che non si sa se è buono o pippa, vendendo uno in squadra che è tra i migliori mi sembra follia. Ma ripeto, contenti voi....


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Agosto 2016)

noi abbiamo preso ullarito .......


----------



## de sica (16 Agosto 2016)

Al momento, dopo l'acquisto della Uallera non possiamo proprio parlare.


----------



## RE_CARLO (16 Agosto 2016)

[MENTION=2108]RE_CARLO[/MENTION] non puoi scrivere nelle aree riservate ai tifosi del Milan.

Si torna on topic.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Agosto 2016)

Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Joao Mario è in Stand By, in quanto serve una cessione all'inter per rispettare i paletti del FPF. In caso di mancata cessione (indiziato numero 1 è Brozovic) si virerebbe su Ramires che attualmente milita nello Jiangtsu sempre del Suning.


----------



## koti (17 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Joao Mario è in Stand By, in quanto serve una cessione all'inter per rispettare i paletti del FPF. In caso di mancata cessione (indiziato numero 1 è Brozovic) si virerebbe su Ramires che attualmente milita nello Jiangtsu sempre del Suning.


Ma la Gazzetta una settimana fa non diceva che era fatta? Mamma mia che giornalismo


----------



## folletto (17 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ad oggi l'Inter dà le piste al Milan. Perisic, Candreva, Joao Mario, Brozovic, Banega, Kongdobia (ancora presto per buttarlo via), Murillo Miranda centrali. De Boer ha molti elementi validi.
> 
> Il Milan a parte il portiere di prospettiva chi ha? solo Bonaventura. Poi c'è da sperare che Suso riesca in non si sa cosa e che Bacca faccia i suoi 15 gol. Wow



Ma non c'è proprio paragone tra noi ed i cugini. Noi se togli Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonaventura e Bacca siamo un lassativo.
Per quanto riguarda Joao Mario non mi fa impazzire e 45 mln sono troppi, ma avercelo uno così invece del Uallarito!!!!!
L'Inde ha una rosa di livello nettamente superiore alla nostra ed ora, forse, ha anche un allenatore al posto di Ciuffo. Ci daranno 15 - 20 punti di distacco (a meno che a gennaio gli occhi a mandorla non facciano i fuochi di artificio, ma sarà difficile)


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è proprio paragone tra noi ed i cugini. Noi se togli Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonaventura e Bacca siamo un lassativo.
> Per quanto riguarda Joao Mario non mi fa impazzire e 45 mln sono troppi, ma avercelo uno così invece del Uallarito!!!!!
> L'Inde ha una rosa di livello nettamente superiore alla nostra ed ora, forse, ha anche un allenatore al posto di Ciuffo. Ci daranno 15 - 20 punti di distacco (a meno che a gennaio gli occhi a mandorla non facciano i fuochi di artificio, ma sarà difficile)


Una fotografia di questo mercato può essere proprio questa del trequartista : loro Joao Mario a 45mln, noi il 31enne Sosa a due sordi


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è proprio paragone tra noi ed i cugini. Noi se togli Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonaventura e Bacca siamo un lassativo.
> Per quanto riguarda Joao Mario non mi fa impazzire e 45 mln sono troppi, ma avercelo uno così invece del Uallarito!!!!!
> L'Inde ha una rosa di livello nettamente superiore alla nostra ed ora, forse, ha anche un allenatore al posto di Ciuffo. Ci daranno 15 - 20 punti di distacco (a meno che a gennaio gli occhi a mandorla non facciano i fuochi di artificio, ma sarà difficile)



Dei potenziali titolari del Milan, almeno sulla carta, chi giocherebbe titolare nell'Inter? Rispondo io? Credo nessuno. Forse, forse forse un Antonelli o De Sciglio. E Romagnoli se volete essere generosi.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Agosto 2016)

a prescindere da come andrà a finire.. ma non era fatta?


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Agosto 2016)

Curioso di vedere chi saluta (oltre a Jevetic, che sembra diretto a Firenze) se, come sembra, oltre a lui arriverà anche Gabigol.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Agosto 2016)

Continuo a non capire perchè spendano così tanto per un giocatore avendo una difesa imbarazzante...Boh...


----------

